# What Are The Strongest Knots?



## Lucky_13 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey all, first time poster here!
I have a question, what knots are out there that don take up to much time, are hard to twist/tie, and can handle the attack of a heavy fish. I've heard of the palomar knot, the triple palomar, and some others but I wanted to see if anyone had any good expericne with knots and could tell me first hand what ones can hold on that lure.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to OGF! I just use a knot I don't even knoiw whatit is called for sure, so I am not any help. I just wanted to say welcome!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My vote goes for the Palomar knot.Simple to tie and strong.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

defiently the Palomar or the Trilene knot.


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

I use the knot that my Dad taught to me many many moons ago. I'm not sure what its called but its always seems to work well.
-Jeff


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

A snell knot is the strongest but the fishermans knot is most practicle. I believe all knots named in the above posts are fisherman knots.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I always use the triline knot


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I use the palomar knot is quick and easy and holds great. Here is a link to a good knot page also:
http://www.marinews.com/fishing/fk_main.htm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Palomar knot.... the end


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

If I am using braded line I always use a palomar knot. It is the best knot to use with Braded lines. For Mono or Florocarbon lines I always use an Improved Clinch knot and I make sure to wet it down real good before I pull it tight. With the Palomar knot I have never ever lost a fish to a line breakage or a weak knot. I have lost a 2 or 3 over the years on the Improved Clinch but if you think about it loosing 1 fish every two or three years on knots aint too bad.

Happy fishing and welcome to OGF


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Palomar is what I try to use whenever possible. If I'm using a 3 way rig (or something similar) sometimes you can't use a Palomar for one of the middle knots...in that case, improved clinch is what I'll use.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hands down, the Palomar, it's the most simpliest and quickest knot to tie. According to my fishing knot tying book, it retains close to 95 percent of the line strength. I've never had a knot failure with the Palomar...now the rest of the line is a different story.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I always use the palomar knot. It hasn't failed me yet


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Same as someone else said:

Palomar for braids and improved clinch for mono.

As an aside, I watched a first mate of a charter boat in Destin tying Bimini twists ( a loop forming 100% knot) before our trip last week and was impressed as heck.

How to tie a Bimini Twist


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

I use the Palomar knot for steelhead. 

Never had a knot fail...

Once I actually had a mini foo jig eye break off the jig head, and the knot was still in tact....

steely123


----------



## katfishmcgraw (Apr 14, 2004)

I've starting using this knot quite a bit and it seems to work very well. However, the majority of people prefer the palomar and maybe that is what you should use w/ braided. I won't just cause I'm stubborn


----------

